# Best mulch mover/shovel???



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Any recommendations? I've got 10 yards coming my way today and want to make it as easy as possible. Thanks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Maybe one of those big scoop shovels? I have a poly one that I use for different stuff.

I also highly recommend one of these narrow shrub rakes for working between shrubs.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Anytime I work with mulch I find a pitchfork works best.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Anytime I work with mulch I find a pitchfork works best.


Good call. I have seen local landscaping crews use those. :thumbup:


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Definitely a pitchfork


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks you all.

One more Q: would you put a tarp down underneath the mulch? I will have to have it dropped on the street.


----------



## deboy922 (Aug 27, 2019)

SGrabs33 said:


> Thanks you all.
> 
> One more Q: would you put a tarp down underneath the mulch? I will have to have it dropped on the street.


Another vote for pitchfork...unless the mulch is really dry and just falls through the forks...then scoop shovel.

I do not use a tarp. I have it dropped on my blacktop driveway...it will stain the drive a bit...but washes off after a few rains. If you want to be very tidy, you could use a tarp...careful not to rip it while using pitchfork and shovel.


----------



## Tinsmith292 (Oct 2, 2018)

I put down 30 yards last year with a pitchfork. Much easier then any shovel


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Do you know what a multi-tine manure fork is?

That's what I use. It can load the mulch, unload it, and rake it all in.

One tool does it all, if you get yourself the right tool.  :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Manure Fork. Note the smaller tines and how many tines there are.

Shake it to loosely distribute mulch, flip it over to rake it in, flip it again to smooth down and level out the surface.

I grew up riding and taking care of horses, and many other animals.

That'll learn you a thing or two about slinging hay, and other stuff!



The triangular tool in front of it is a weeding hoe. Deadly on weeds. Slow. But deadly. Chops those suckers right up.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I also use plastic snow shovels (bulk materials shovel).

A pitchfork will work, but with only four tines the mulch can fall off.

A flat blade shovel works too, as does a rake with one.

But nothing can take a manure fork when it comes to moving mulch.

And I speak from years on personal experience with one! :nod: :thumbup: :bd:


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

NOT a pitchfork! *Get a bedding fork.* It works wayyyyyyy better for mulch.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ames-10-Tine-Welded-Bedding-Fork-2826300/204476209


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

It's the same thing as a manure fork, but in the home stores it's called a bedding fork.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> It's the same thing as a manure fork, but in the home stores it's called a bedding fork.


You are correct, Sir! :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for all the recommendations! I borrowed two pitch forks and 3 kids from the neighbors house and we knocked out 10 yards in about 2 hours. $5 and a CapriSun each. What a deal! Glad that project is over.

Will def look into the bedding/manure fork for next time but the 4 prong pitch fork worked well.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@SGrabs33 i have something similar to this that does a great job in tight spaces. Really handy for under bushes and shrubs.

https://www.amazon.com/Truper-30042-Classic-Gardener-Cultivator/dp/B000KL13JQ/ref=sr_1_14?dchild=1&keywords=3+prong+hoe&qid=1586011101&sr=8-14


----------



## Emaan (6 mo ago)

Ok, sorry for bumping. Need a shovel. Maybe someone here can now share their reviews already?


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

Emaan said:


> Ok, sorry for bumping. Need a shovel. Maybe someone here can now share their reviews already?


If you are looking for something to move mulch with, then I'd recommend that bedding/manure fork previously mentioned. I bought one from Lowes and it has served me very well over the last year. I've probably moved in excess of 75 yds of mulch with it, and it is MUCH easier than using a shovel.


----------



## jerrywil (9 mo ago)

All the wear houses are full of different shovels but so far i din't find a good one there myself. When it comes to equipment i prefer a professional websites and proper quality things. Have a look at one of those survival shovel for example. You not gonna find any of those in a normal shop and nothing even approximately as good.


----------



## AMG (10 mo ago)

I bought two gorilla carts. In my opinion, the cart is way better than the wheel barrow.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Manure Fork
Stall Fork
Bedding Fork

They're all the same intended application! :lol: I've got a more than a few hours under my belt running one of these too. :bd:

For coarser grind mulch a five or six tine manure fork works great. Finer mulch like triple-grind, you will want a 10ish-tine Stall/Bedding fork with 3/4"-1" between tines. (do not get a plastic stall fork for mulch.)

Shovels are only going to be useful for scooping the edges of the pile off of hard surfaces like concrete. A big scoop or snow shovel helps with pile consolidation and final clean-up.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

SGrabs33 said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations! I borrowed two pitch forks and 3 kids from the neighbors house and we knocked out 10 yards in about 2 hours. $5 and a CapriSun each. What a deal! Glad that project is over.
> 
> Will def look into the bedding/manure fork for next time but the 4 prong pitch fork worked well.


Thats not even minimum wage. Oh the horror of child labor laws. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------

